# Grafikkarte in China kaufen?



## JeKo (10. Januar 2008)

Hallo
mein Vater fliegt bald aus beruflichen Gründen nach China.
Da ich mir bald eine neue Grafikkarte zulegen möchte, bietet sich es an, dass er mir eine mitbringt, da sie dort günstiger sind als in Europa. Meine Frage: hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit sowas gemacht? Ist es eine gute Idee oder sollte ich es lieber sein lassen?
Es soll eine 8800GT sein, welche eh hier in Deutschland fast garnicht zu haben ist.


----------



## N-o-x (10. Januar 2008)

JeKo am 10.01.2008 09:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es eine gute Idee oder sollte ich es lieber sein lassen?


Wenn du ohne Garantie und Gewährleistung leben kannst und dein Vater keine Probleme mit dem Zoll bekommt, warum nicht.

Du wärst nicht der Erste der Hardware aller Art in China/Honkong kauft.


----------



## flashdanc3 (10. Januar 2008)

kumpel von mir hat es vor jahren ähnlich gemacht,sein vater hatte damals eine geforce4 ti 4200 mitgebracht(zu der zeit die knallergrafikkarte schlechthin^^).
hat auch alles wunderbar funktioniert,warum sollte es auch nicht,der ganze krempel wird doch eh dort gebaut...und die pcs dort sind auch nicht anders als die hier!
also wie der vorredner schon sagte,wenn du ohne garantie und dergleichen leben kannst,soll dein vater eine mitbringen!


----------



## fiumpf (10. Januar 2008)

flashdanc3 am 10.01.2008 11:52 schrieb:
			
		

> der ganze krempel wird doch eh dort gebaut...



Eben, ist doch eh alles "Made in China".
Trotzdem würde ich deinem Daddy mit auf den Weg geben dass er vor Ort nach der Karte eines Markenherstellers Ausschau hält.


----------



## Goliath110 (10. Januar 2008)

JeKo am 10.01.2008 09:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> mein Vater fliegt bald aus beruflichen Gründen nach China.
> Da ich mir bald eine neue Grafikkarte zulegen möchte, bietet sich es an, dass er mir eine mitbringt, da sie dort günstiger sind als in Europa. Meine Frage: hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit sowas gemacht? Ist es eine gute Idee oder sollte ich es lieber sein lassen?
> Es soll eine 8800GT sein, welche eh hier in Deutschland fast garnicht zu haben ist.


Der Mann meiner Schwester ist Thailänder und die beiden fliegen 1x im Jahr für 4 Wochen dort hin. Da er Verwandte in China hat fliegen sie in der Zeit meist noch eine Woche nach China rüber wo er sich dann auch mit allen möglichen elektronischen Geräten und PC-Hardware eindeckt. Von Problemen mit dort gekaufter Hardware hat er bisher noch nicht berichtet. Also wenn Du mit einer chinesischen Gebrauchsanleitung leben kannst würde ich es auch tun. Garantie gibt es übrigens trotzdem da sie vom Hersteller gegeben wird man müsste die Hardware in so einem Fall dann eben nach China schicken


----------



## Candyman121 (10. Januar 2008)

Goliath110 am 10.01.2008 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> JeKo am 10.01.2008 09:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Viel Spaß bei den Versandkosten und beim Warten   
Ich persönlich würde es auch machen, spricht nichts dagegen wenn es nur um Hardware geht. Ob du jetzt Geräte kaufst die nur von dem Land importiert werden oder direkt dort kaufst macht ja keinen Unterschied.

Ich würde aber nicht unbedingt einen teuren Labtob etc. dort kaufen.


----------



## N-Traxx (10. Januar 2008)

Candyman121 am 10.01.2008 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde aber nicht unbedingt einen teuren Labtob etc. dort kaufen.



Warum nicht ? den würde ich nichtmal beim Zoll anmelden sondern einfach eine gebrauchte Laptoptasche mit runternehmen. Weis doch kein    das der in China gekauft wurde. Den kann man als Reisender auch mit runtergenommen haben. Man muss sich halt von der Verpackung trennen.

mfg


----------



## Candyman121 (10. Januar 2008)

N-Traxx am 10.01.2008 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Candyman121 am 10.01.2008 14:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klar würde ich auch machen. Der Zoll kann mich mal wie wollen die das denn überprüfen . Aber wenn was kaputt geht ist die Reperatur bei einem teuren Labtob auch teuer, ist meine Meinung dazu.


----------



## flipflop (10. Januar 2008)

> Ich würde aber nicht unbedingt einen teuren Labtob etc. dort kaufen.



Sorry für Offtopic, aber was ist denn bitte schön ein Labtob?  
Wird darin Käse gemacht?       :


----------



## eXitus64 (10. Januar 2008)

flipflop am 10.01.2008 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> > Ich würde aber nicht unbedingt einen teuren Labtob etc. dort kaufen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




du bist doof


----------



## JeKo (10. Januar 2008)

Gut. Danke für eure Erfahrungen. Jetzt werde ich es auf jeden Fall machen.


----------



## CyclopGraz (10. Januar 2008)

flashdanc3 am 10.01.2008 11:52 schrieb:
			
		

> kumpel von mir hat es vor jahren ähnlich gemacht,sein vater hatte damals eine geforce4 ti 4200 mitgebracht(zu der zeit die knallergrafikkarte schlechthin^^).
> hat auch alles wunderbar funktioniert,warum sollte es auch nicht,der ganze krempel wird doch eh dort gebaut...und die pcs dort sind auch nicht anders als die hier!
> also wie der vorredner schon sagte,wenn du ohne garantie und dergleichen leben kannst,soll dein vater eine mitbringen!



War das damals nicht die Ti 4600??

Nur weil ich damals zu den Säcken gehört habe die so ein Ding hatten   

Ansonsten: Nachdem ich bisher noch nie etwas von gefälschten GraKas gehört habe fällt mir abgesehen von Garantie und Gewährleistung nichts ein was gegen China spricht.

MFG Florian


----------



## flashdanc3 (11. Januar 2008)

CyclopGraz am 10.01.2008 18:57 schrieb:
			
		

> flashdanc3 am 10.01.2008 11:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja das war die "beste"

aber preis leistungstechnisch wars die ti 4200.soweit ich mich erinnern kann.jedenfalls ging das teil für damalige verhältnisse tierisch ab.und war bis vor nem knappen jahr auch noch verbaut,bis dann der lüfter stehenblieb und die karte einen qualvollen hitzetod starb^^ nun hängt sie an der wand


----------



## BigBubby (11. Januar 2008)

flashdanc3 am 11.01.2008 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> CyclopGraz am 10.01.2008 18:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja die Ti4200 war das. Hatte auch eine und die lief ewigkeiten. Bis Battlefield2 garnicht mehr starten wollte und dann kam ne 7800GTX. Bis dahin hatte sie vollkommen ausgereicht...


----------

